# Would you insurance adjuster believe you? Video your gear.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Video your fishing tackle for insurance purposes. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ4SAtyCudI


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Got this in the wrong section. Sorry


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Not only your fishing gear, but everything you own, and I mean everything. Open every drawer, closet, climb through the attic. The put that recording off premises.

Many times, a lightning strike to a house occurs, and the homeowner comes home to a slab.

Before an insurance company will pay you for your personal property i.e. contents, you have to list it. You will not remember everything.

It is sad to deal with one that lost an entire home, and all the memories, but now they have to sit for hours and list it.
*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Not only your fishing gear, but everything you own, and I mean everything. Open every drawer, closet, climb through the attic. The put that recording off premises.
> 
> Many times, a lightning strike to a house occurs, and the homeowner comes home to a slab.
> 
> ...


 and may I suggest you not (repeat NOT) put it online for everyone to see.... I understand you are trying to help, but you may be showing a potential thief what you have for them to steal.... just 2 worthless cents...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> and may I suggest you not (repeat NOT) put it online for everyone to see.... I understand you are trying to help, but you may be showing a potential thief what you have for them to steal.... just 2 worthless cents...


*I am not suggesting to place it online at all, and strongly advise that one does not.

I am suggesting that you keep that video of everything you own, in a safe deposit box, at your brothers house, in his safe, at your mothers house, some place off premises, so should everything be lost, you will have a record of it, for your use, in documenting what you once owned.*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry Tom, I meant to quote the OP..... everyone on the internet knows what he has for tackle now......


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, check the monetary amount the allow on firearms. Found that out the hard way. Had 5 or 6K worth stolen 20 years ago while moving. 1000 is all they would cover. And that is fairly standard. Not sure what the norm is now.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I lost nearly EVERYTHING in Ivan.

I had to itemize EVERYTHING I lost from sofa to underwear. I needed the item, date purchased and original cost.

Obviously most was a guess.

Everything is prorated for insurance when you are reimbursed. I think I claimed some $40,000 worth of stuff and got about half that back.

USAA did not question anything but it would have been nice to have a video to help me remember most everything.



Jim


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Also, check the monetary amount the allow on firearms. Found that out the hard way. Had 5 or 6K worth stolen 20 years ago while moving. 1000 is all they would cover. And that is fairly standard. Not sure what the norm is now.


*To further this, your homeowners policy covers what is referred to as 

"Unscheduled Personal Property"

Then within that coverage there are sub limits, for Jewerly, Guns, Trailers, Watercraft, Fine Art, Property Used in Business and so on.

You should read this and know what those sub limits are, and apply them to your ownership of them.

Lets say Jewelry is limited at $1,000, and your wife wears a $5,000 wedding ring. You need to appraise it, photo it, and then "Schedule" it. 

Now it becomes "Scheduled Personal Property"

This should be done on all things that are limited, like the reference to the guns above. Talk to your agent about increasing the sub limits, or scheduling allot of your stuff that is limited.

Many times I see a Scheduled Policy, and the schedule is 5 to 6 pages long, with supporting documentation, i.e. appraisals, pics, receipts for purchase etc.





*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If the insurance company choses to not re-imburse or cover stuff, no matter what you do it won't help.
"Video is old or not even your stuff anymore or someone else's"
"your list is old or made up"
They would want receipts for everything and then get depreciated to pennies on the dollar.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jim t said:


> Everything is prorated for insurance when you are reimbursed. I think I claimed some $40,000 worth of stuff and got about half that back.


*To clarify, Insurance Companies rendered at the time, a depreciated amount on Personal Property. That is referred to "Actual Cash Value.

Replacement cost coverage is triggered, when it occurs. So you lose a $1,000 TV, and it is 5 years old, and a 10 year life is applied to it. It 50 percent dead, therefore, they will render $500. Never replace it, and the claim is done.

Go spend that $1,000, and get the additional $500. That was Ivan era adjusting.

Florida Statutes now state that admitted insurance companies must render Replacement Cost at the time of the loss. So it is now illegal for, lets say USAA, to hold depreciation, in Florida.

Non admitted companies do not have to conform to this Florida law, and can render in the Actual Cash Value amount, per policy verbiage.*


----------

